# Transferring fall 2010



## cabinfever (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys I thought I'd start a thread for anyone who's applying to transfer next fall to talk about. I'm applying to:
NYU
USC
Chapman
UT Austin
Emerson
Loyola Marymount
San Francisco State


----------



## mikeg (Nov 15, 2009)

Is your username in reference to the Brian Jonestown Massacre?


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 16, 2009)

@cabinfever:where are you transferring from? I'm transferring to UCLA and CalArts. Currently I'm still in high school and will be going to el camino college next year


----------



## Topo (Nov 16, 2009)

I know for a fact that I'm applying to:
Chapman
UT Austin

I am strongly considering applying to:
Boston University
Emerson

My long shot, might apply just for the hell of it:
NYU

I'm going to be a Junior in Fall 2010 and my GPA will be about a 3.3 or 3.4 so getting into NYU seems nearly impossible, but I am a strong writer so I would be hoping that maybe a good writing sample could help.

I would apply to UCLA since their program starts Junior year anyway, but they have a lot of requirements you have to meet before you can enter the program w/ general education, and I don't think I will have them met. 
I'm not applying to USC because I want to go into Screenwriting and their program takes 4 years regardless and I don't want to be doing my undergrad for 6 years.


----------



## lxhtin (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm also a transfer applying for Fall 2010
I'm also considering NYU Chapman UT Austin and some other schools
It's tough for me to apply as an international transfer and I start tooooo late.
Anyway, I'm still working on choosing schools and writing essays.


----------



## cabinfever (Nov 17, 2009)

@mikeg: no it's a reference to the first film from Eli Roth, it came out a few years ago.

@chellya: I'm transfering from Miami Dade College, it's a 2-year college here in Miami, FL.

@Topo: Although USC is hard to get into regardless of the major, I would still apply to NYU because your artistic portfolio might overcome your GPA, due to the whole 50/50 thing NYU has with Tisch.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've applied to Columbia College and LMU so far, not sure what else I will apply to for my undergrad, any suggestions?


----------



## cabinfever (Nov 23, 2009)

Columbia College in Chicago?
Judging by the style of school choices you seem to be going for, I'd say look into Chapman and Emerson


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 24, 2009)

CabinFever

Not Columbia College in Chicago but Columbia College Hollywood in California.  I was also thinking Chapman but I have yet to take a look at Emerson.  I will inquire about it more.  Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Topo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey cabinfever, what is the 50/50 thing you are referring to with NYU and Tisch?

Also, I just finished my application to Cal State Long Beach. Still need to apply to Chapman and UT and decide if I want to apply to Emerson, BU, and NYU


----------



## cabinfever (Nov 25, 2009)

As far as acceptance into NYU goes, 50% will rely on your academics, activities, etc. and the other 50% will be judged by your portfolio.


----------

